# How to go about this...



## WBYStockMan9 (Jul 2, 2014)

I was driving by this golf course I always drive by... and I saw about 6 trees that looked like this one. I know these are burls, but how do I go about seeing if I can trim them from the trees???


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck- golf courses cherish their trees. Sometimes they will not touch them if they are dead..........

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jul 2, 2014)

this wasn't even the best one... one of the trees had 8 individual burls on it the size of basketballs!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2014)

WBYStockMan9 said:


> this wasn't even the best one... one of the trees had 8 individual burls on it the size of basketballs!




Probably from everyone whacking them with their club after the ball hit the tree- Teach that damn tree a lesson!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2014)

Never hurts to ask... Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2014)

Easier to ask for forgivenss than to get permission. If you get caught tell them you removed the cancerous tumors that were killing the tree and hand them a bill for tree surgery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jul 2, 2014)

Kevin, that was my first thought! 

Me---- hey, I'm a tree doctor! They have cancer. Here's the bill!! 
Golf Course---- Oh my goodness... thank heavens you removed the cancer...you're the tree savior!
Me---- Okay WB who wants to buy a burl?!?

HAHA


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 2, 2014)

Send me your address so that I can go pick them up when you get arrested ;)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2014)

If you look at that picture you will find your answer on the left side of the tree, in the background.....
find out what tree company does their work, and talk to them. The golf course will give you hassle...the tree company will be accommodating.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------

